# Sports Illustrated Cans Photo Staff



## cgw (Jan 24, 2015)

Any volunteers for the next Swimsuit Edition?

Sports Illustrated Lays Off All Staff Photographers  | NPPA


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 24, 2015)

Discouraging. I've just done some local sports/hockey but still, just disheartening to know how much it takes to get good at shooting sports and how good experienced photographers keep losing their jobs/benefits.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2015)

Ya.

Back in the day, the same thing happened to blacksmiths.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 25, 2015)

Not only losing benefits but losing some access as well. Up to now an ID Card from Sports Illustrated or a call from the editor got you in to any sporting event with the best position for pictures.
Even for non-sporting events you could get access. Kinda like my White House Pass years ago would get me in places, often times where I had no business being........


----------

